# Strymon Big Sky reverb plugin released



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 17, 2022)

If so, I am all in


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 17, 2022)

Favorite reverb pedal of all time!

A plugin would be amazing…as long as it doesn’t cost $500.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 18, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Favorite reverb pedal of all time!
> 
> A plugin would be amazing…as long as it doesn’t cost $500.


Agreed - here's hoping it is reasonably priced


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 18, 2022)

Nice find! Following.


----------



## davidson (Oct 18, 2022)

A reverb monitor, nice!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 18, 2022)

WHOA…i have nightsky pedal and it’s glorious…would LOVE a big sky plugin.
Guess they figured they sold enough pedals mine as well port the dsp over to plugin form…Instabuy


----------



## whinecellar (Oct 18, 2022)

Man, I know a ton of people love the BigSky… I had one when it really blew up and it definitely has its “thing”… but its continued mythical status is a bit of a head scratcher for me, especially in light of other available options in the plugin world.

Don’t get me wrong, it does sound good and can make even a bad source sound like an ethereal pad - but at this point it’s kind of like the ”DX7 electric piano” of reverbs; it’s an instantly recognizable sound, and kind of a cliché.

If you like what the Strymon does, you owe it to yourself to check out the GFI Specular Tempus. Same category of dreamy atmospheric stuff, but much better quality & versatility, IMO. When I did a reverb shootout a while back, I sold all my other hardware reverbs and built a dedicated loop in my DAW just for the GFI. The video below is the new Oberheim OB-X8 through the GFI - no other FX. 

Anyway, I don’t mean to dampen enthusiasm for the Strymon - it really is a good piece of gear - but if you’re after that sort of thing, just want you to be aware of some other options. And of course in the software world, there are many!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 18, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Man, I know a ton of people love the BigSky… I had one when it really blew up and it definitely has its “thing”… but its continued mythical status is a bit of a head scratcher for me, especially in light of other available options in the plugin world.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, it does sound good and can make even a bad source sound like an ethereal pad - but at this point it’s kind of like the ”DX7 electric piano” of reverbs; it’s an instantly recognizable sound, and kind of a cliché.
> 
> ...



Specular is indeed a glorious box , i have one permanently parked on my udo super 6….LOVE IT


----------



## whinecellar (Oct 18, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Specular is indeed a glorious box , i have one permanently parked on my udo super 6….LOVE IT


Yeah, that would be a stellar combo! That thing really is magic, especially on analog synths!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 18, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Man, I know a ton of people love the BigSky… I had one when it really blew up and it definitely has its “thing”… but its continued mythical status is a bit of a head scratcher for me, especially in light of other available options in the plugin world.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, it does sound good and can make even a bad source sound like an ethereal pad - but at this point it’s kind of like the ”DX7 electric piano” of reverbs; it’s an instantly recognizable sound, and kind of a cliché.
> 
> ...



I’ve owned and A/B’d them all (Ventris, Specular Tempus, Mercury7, Wet, Immerse, etc.)

They’re all pretty awesome in their own right, but there’s just something magical about the BigSky that has me reaching for it 9 times out of 10.

The Immerse MKll and Specular Tempus are close competitors though!


----------



## RiverOak (Oct 18, 2022)

I’ve always wondered why they didn’t release for the UAD platform. Since they use the same DSP chips it would make sense.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 18, 2022)

Well, it's just past 4 pm in the UK on 18th October so.... where is it?


----------



## Cepheus (Oct 18, 2022)

10 AM PT = 18:00 in the UK (https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/pst-to-united-kingdom-england-london)


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 18, 2022)

davidson said:


> A reverb monitor, nice!


They're releasing the cloud screensaver


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2022)

https://www.strymon.net/product/bigsky-plugin/


----------



## zvenx (Oct 18, 2022)

Thanks... Hardware $479, software $199..
Interesting.
rsp


----------



## grabauf (Oct 18, 2022)

Not available to customers outside the US...

_A message to our international customers:_​_We apologize that we’re not currently set up to sell the BigSky plugin directly to you – we have a strong network of trusted international dealers for our hardware, but software is proving to be a bit different, unfortunately. 
It will take us some time to sort out direct international software sales at www.strymon.net, so please visit our partners below if you live outside of the US. Sorry again, and thank you as always for your support!_


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 18, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Favorite reverb pedal of all time!
> 
> A plugin would be amazing…as long as it doesn’t cost $500.


Looks like it's $199. Such compelling intro pricing.


----------



## grabauf (Oct 18, 2022)

I guess, I stay with my cheaper alternative:








JST Sky Box - Versatile Reverb Plugin


JST Sky Box is a versatile and charismatic reverb plugin for mixing and sound design. Free Trial Click here to try JST Sky Box FREE for 14 days. Featuring 7 unique reverb modes and built-in modulation, JST Sky Box is the perfect solution for enhancing any instrument or vocal, big or small, all...




joeysturgistones.com


----------



## RiverOak (Oct 18, 2022)

Had it been a UAD plug-in I would have been a bit interested. But then again, I have so many good reverbs already.


----------



## PhilA (Oct 18, 2022)

Hmmm I wonder if the international thing is just about sales tax. 
Either way I kinda still want the hardware. Software is so well covered by Valhalla and Liquidsonics


----------



## KEM (Oct 18, 2022)

grabauf said:


> I guess, I stay with my cheaper alternative:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was about to post this, $200 for the Strymon plugin is insane


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Oct 18, 2022)

Call me interested when it will go down to 28$ to compete with Eventide offering.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2022)

They need a pricing consultant.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 18, 2022)

On the other hand, if you buy Valhalla reverbs (widely considered as great values), it'd be $150 just to get their Room, Plate, and Shimmer models. BigSky comes with all of those plus 9 others for $50 more.


----------



## Malaryjoe (Oct 18, 2022)

A substantial discount for hardware Big Sky owners would have been nice.


----------



## RiverOak (Oct 18, 2022)

KEM said:


> I was about to post this, $200 for the Strymon plugin is insane


It is the price I would expect to be honest. The hardware is well regarded and they have a strong brand. Going too cheap would risk devaluing the brand and it would not be proportional to the hardware pricing. So from that perspective I think it’s reasonably priced.

From a cost of R&D perspective it doesn’t seem fairly priced though. It’s an algorithm that has paid for itself already and porting it and developing an UI for it is not super costly. But pricing is rarely based purely on that.

On the other hand, there are loads of excellent reverbs on the market. The competition is stiff, and going in at $200 will turn quite a lot of people away. It’s not 2010 anymore. But both the product and company has a solid reputation so I think they will end up selling quite a lot of these plugins.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Oct 18, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> On the other hand, if you buy Valhalla reverbs (widely considered as great values), it'd be $150 just to get their Room, Plate, and Shimmer models. BigSky comes with all of those plus 9 others for $50 more.


Well, just count on how many actual models each of them has and sum them up. VVV is providing 19 reverb models (called 'modes') on its own.


----------



## RiverOak (Oct 18, 2022)

Malaryjoe said:


> A substantial discount for hardware Big Sky owners would have been nice.


It would make a lot of sense to bundle the plug-in with the hardware. It’s a really good value proposition.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 18, 2022)

RiverOak said:


> It’s an algorithm that has paid for itself already and porting it and developing an UI for it is not super costly.


You don't know that for sure, tho. That's also work that wasn't done before and had to be done and paid for _now..._


----------



## dyross (Oct 18, 2022)

Will be interesting to compare to Xenoverb, which you can buy used for $20.


----------



## RiverOak (Oct 18, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> You don't know that for sure, tho. That's also work that wasn't done before and had to be done and paid for _now..._


Yes, porting the algos, making a plug-in out of them, marketing, setting up for sales etc. cost money too. I was in no way neglecting that. But compared to developing a reverb plug-in from scratch it’s a LOT less work. So from that perspective I can see how someone would argue that it should be cheaper. But as I said, software is rarely priced based on cost of development alone.


----------



## dyross (Oct 18, 2022)

I also wonder what their copy protection / license transfer policy will be.


----------



## grabauf (Oct 18, 2022)

dyross said:


> I also wonder what their copy protection / license transfer policy will be.


In the instructions they mention iLok.


----------



## dyross (Oct 18, 2022)

grabauf said:


> In the instructions they mention iLok.


Missed that, but great. Means there will be a secondary market for them.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 18, 2022)

I just reviewed the manual - I am wondering if you can tempo sync the reverb (I know I can do that with Logic's stock reverb plugin)


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 18, 2022)

Thankfully they offer a free trial. If the plugin lives up to the real deal, I’ll probably bite. I’ve been wanting this pedal in plugin format for forever.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Thankfully they offer a free trial. If the plugin lives up to the real deal, I’ll probably bite. I’ve been wanting this pedal in plugin format for forever.


Let us know if you liked it enough to buy it.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 18, 2022)

KEM said:


> I was about to post this, $200 for the Strymon plugin is insane


Have you ever tried the pedal? It's brilliant!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 18, 2022)

Not the same but I've had similar results using the various Valhalla plugins


----------



## KEM (Oct 18, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Have you ever tried the pedal? It's brilliant!



I have not, I don’t use any physical gear, but I’ve heard it many times and it does sound great


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Let us know if you liked it enough to buy it.


Will do!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 18, 2022)

For those comparing the Valhalla reverbs to the BigSky, there’s a significant difference (keep in mind that I only have experience with the pedal, and not the plugin…yet).

I’ve played the BigSky in stereo amp rigs for the last several years, and I’ve yet to come across anything that can 100% match the lush grandeur of it, especially the Cloud mode. It’s the mode that so many pedal developers try to emulate, but none have actually captured the same kind of magic, imo. 

That being said, I have the Valhalla reverb plugins, and they’re excellent, but if the BigSky plugin is on par with the pedal, then I’d never touch Valhalla again. 

I’ll be trying out the demo version in the next couple days to see how much it compares to the real deal. I’m not expecting it to compete with the pedal being ran stereo into two Fender Princetons, but I do have really high expectations for it, especially since it’s Strymon.

Will report soon!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 18, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> For those comparing the Valhalla reverbs to the BigSky, there’s a significant difference (keep in mind that I only have experience with the pedal, and not the plugin…yet).
> 
> I’ve played the BigSky in stereo amp rigs for the last several years, and I’ve yet to come across anything that can 100% match the lush grandeur of it, especially the Cloud mode. It’s the mode that so many pedal developers try to emulate, but none have actually captured the same kind of magic, imo.
> 
> ...



How might you route it in a DAW so that it is running stereo onto 2 separate tracks (L/R)?


----------



## Technostica (Oct 18, 2022)

Malaryjoe said:


> A substantial discount for hardware Big Sky owners would have been nice.


A few years ago, Eventide gave away their H9 plugin suite to anyone with the H9 Max pedal registered to their account. 
You could even buy one second hand and get in on the action. 
That was a sweet deal for sure.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 18, 2022)

The Strymon BigSky has been one of those pedals that has attracted my attention for quite some time. Incredibly popular with those who like to produce ambient music and has achieved, pretty much, iconic status. However, I never found myself being able to justify getting the pedal as the hassle of creating an external effects send into the DAW would have inevitably meant the unit just wouldn't get the use it should. It's also never been a cheap purchase to make.

Along comes the plugin and my interest is renewed. Yes, there are plenty of reverbs to choose from these days - the excellent value for money Valhalla series to the unique Zynaptiq Adaptiverb through to the grand daddy Altiverb. As good as they are, I've never really got on with the Valhalla series. I just ended up trawling through a load of presets and not finding anything that I was 100% happy with for the job in hand. Adaptiverb is great at what it does but it's a fairly unique effect and you couldn't call it a comprehensive reverb. Not cheap either at a RRP of just under £200. Then you have Altiverb, a high end Convolution Reverb at a high end price of 500 Euros just for the standard version.

Just three examples above which I own along with quite a few other reverbs I have. So, what are my "go to's"? The one I tend to use the most at the moment is Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven Pro (£300). I also like Eventide's Blackhole which is priced the same as BigSky.

So, in the grand scheme of things, I really don't think a £200 plugin which is a 1 to 1 port of the £450 hardware unit is too bad a deal. You also have to ask yourself about the "value for money" aspect. I could spend £200 on four £50 plugins that I end up hardly using or I could spend the money on a single plugin that I use all the time. I've already mentioned that I have Valhalla VintageVerb, Room, Shimmer and Plate that I hardly use and, to be perfectly honest, I could see me using BigSky quite a lot as a main alternative to Seventh Heaven and Blackhole.

Anyways, I'm trialling at the moment and first impressions are pretty favourable. 90% sure already that I'll end up buying it.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2022)

I have a Strymon *BigSky* Pedal connected to the _Prophet 6_ Keyboard in my Studio.

It would be nice to have a Plugin version that is as good, and I can use multiple versions of in my DAW, so come to think about it, if it has the same quality the HW-Pedal delivers, then it might not be a bad investment.

I don't want to use more I/O of my audio interface to plug the BigSky in. So, it is dedicated to work with the Prophet 6. I also agree that the Cloud algorithm is the magic sauce if has, the others are ok, so it depends how the plugin performs, and compares to the Pedal.

Oh, I also think Strymon should offer a discount on the Plugin version if you own the Pedal version.


----------



## MPortmann (Oct 18, 2022)

Demoing this now. 7 day free trial seems a little stingy. Cherry Audio and others with 30day demos are generous, smart and effective. The longer you live with it, the better feel if you really need it or can’t live without


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 18, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> How might you route it in a DAW so that it is running stereo onto 2 separate tracks (L/R)?


I would just create a dedicated reverb bus and send the two tracks to it.


----------



## MPortmann (Oct 18, 2022)

This plugin sounds amazing. Tails are impressive. Controls super responsive and just the right amount of parameters for quick easy tweaking. Not sure I have any plugins that do what this does. And I have too many reverb and FX plugins.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 18, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I would just create a dedicated reverb bus and send the two tracks to it.


But I only want the left portion of the stereo reverb to hit the left track and the right portion to hit the right


----------



## khollister (Oct 18, 2022)

Playing with the demo now - I don't have a Big Sky pedal but I do have a Night Sky. The last thing I intended to buy is another reverb plugin, but this does have "that sound". The M1 version is very light on CPU. I'll probably buy it (dammit)


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2022)

khollister said:


> Playing with the demo now - I don't have a Big Sky pedal but I do have a Night Sky. The last thing I intended to buy is another reverb plugin, but this does have "that sound". The M1 version is very light on CPU. I'll probably buy it (dammit)


I have a Night Sky as well, and love it, have it hooked up to my Prophet REV2 Keyboard. 

I wonder if it will be their next Reverb Plugin after the Big Sky Plugin.


----------



## RiverOak (Oct 18, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> But I only want the left portion of the stereo reverb to hit the left track and the right portion to hit the right


That’s the essence of stereo.
But depending on your DAW you should be able to route them to two mono tracks and pan them if that’s what you are looking for.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 18, 2022)

RiverOak said:


> That’s the essence of stereo.
> But depending on your DAW you should be able to route them to two mono tracks and pan them if that’s what you are looking for.


100% approve this message. As mentioned above, be sure to pan each of your verb sends if going to mono left and right channels>> Left channel verb pan left, right channel verb pan right- or it will sound "not" as you intended


----------



## Johnny (Oct 18, 2022)

Johnny said:


> 100% approve this message. As mentioned above, be sure to pan each of your verb sends if going to mono left and right channels- Left channel pan left, right channel pan right, or it will sound not as you intended


----------



## Johnny (Oct 18, 2022)

Johnny said:


>


And turn your sends up.... LOL (Example was with H-verb, you'll get the idea, stereo verb, mono sends Left and Right)


----------



## DJiLAND (Oct 18, 2022)

I will consider selling my Big Sky. If the programming is the same, the plug-in won't be much different from the hardware. And even more useful!
Of course, it would be nice if they could do something like Eventide for hardware users.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 18, 2022)

I might go for the plugin if it compares well to the hardware. But I never could decide to get BigSky at the price it is. I rather get a Boss GT-1000 Core for that price.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2022)

Some audio examples of the BigSky Plugin would be nice to hear.


----------



## dyross (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm trying to figure out if this plugin is, like, the best creative reverb for guitar / synths, or if it competes as a mixing reverb with something like LiquidSonics.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 18, 2022)

I have never used a Big Sky but I know some folks love it. I use Valhalla Shimmer and Blackhole for this kind of stuff. Also the new Liquidsonics Tai Chi looks cool so maybe I need to demo Tai Chi and Big Sky.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2022)

I like Tai Chi ❤️


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I like Tai Chi ❤️


Since you also have a Big Sky, do they do similar things?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> Since you also have a Big Sky, do they do similar things?


No, I would have to say they have very different characters of Reverb.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 18, 2022)

A disappointing issue with the Big Sky is, it's not true stereo.

Like the original pedal, it sums the incoming stereo signal to mono before applying the stereo reverb. That wasn't a problem when it was a guitar pedal, which was probably often just used in mono into a limited bandwidth guitar cab, but now it's up against really high quality reverbs from Liquidsonics, UA, Relab, Valhalla etc, which _are_ true stereo.

Why is lack of true stereo an issue? With mono sources, it usually isn't. But if you have a stereo effect like a chorus on your track, the width of that effect can be diminished when running it through the Big Sky.

With stereo sources that have a lot of width or panning (eg. a drum kit, close mic piano, percussion ensemble etc), the reverb stays pinned to the center and doesn't track realistically with the source's stereo image.

Here's an example...
- First the dry drums.
- Then a Hall from Cinematic Rooms - listen to how the reverb wraps around the drums, tracking the location, and gives a proper 3D sense of the space.
- Then a Hall from Big Sky - note how the reverb ignores the panning and just stays in the center of the stereo image.
- Then Cinematic Rooms followed by Big Sky again.

View attachment BigSky.mp3


This one's a pass from me, but if they make a Timeline plugin I'll definitely be interested!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 18, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> A disappointing issue with the Big Sky is, it's not true stereo.
> 
> Like the original pedal, it sums the incoming stereo signal to mono before applying the stereo reverb.


I believe quite a few stereo guitar pedal reverbs sum to mono before hitting the reverb, and then output stereo again. Doesn't make it a bad desktop reverb, but it's something people should be aware of.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 18, 2022)

There are plenty of very good plugin reverbs that sum to mono too - it's not a bug, just a design decision. As you say, something to be aware of - for some it won't be important, for others a potential dealbreaker.

I like the _range_ of algorithms on offer with the Big Sky and I did use the pedal for about 4 years, but I don't feel the quality of the plugin matches up to the competition - there are some _really_ good reverbs out there now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 19, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Eventide's Blackhole which is priced the same as BigSky.


It’s $29 everywhere these days


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s $29 everywhere these days


And then there's Supermassive...


----------



## GtrString (Oct 19, 2022)

Well, I was never a fan of their pedals for guitar. The ones I've had, I've flipped. I doubt their plugins can compete with something like Valhalla and others.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 19, 2022)

Just a quick test adding BigSky to a couple of tracks using Heavyocity's Vocalise 3. The Chorale algorithm on the main vocal phrase track and the Shimmer algorithm on the soundscape. First with it off, then with it on. I like it!


----------



## khollister (Oct 19, 2022)

While the Hall and Plate algos are very good on this with really nice tails, I would not really have a reason to pay $200 for that since I have most of the Liquidsonics/Reverb Factory stuff, UAD LX480, LX224 and EMT stuff, an Eventide H9000R and several other reverb plugins. However, the Bloom, Cloud & Chorale algos on the Big Sky are pretty unique and that may justify the cost for me. 

The Strymon sound is unique (like many other reverb algorithms are, e.g. Lexicon) and this plugin seems to be a faithful representation.


----------



## Per Boysen (Oct 19, 2022)

I have had a blast with that pedal for many years, when playing solo concerts with flute and/or Chapman Stick. The option to freeze the effect loop by pressing down a button comes in especially handy for playing live. For DAW application though, I'm happy with just adding a harmonizer in the reverb/delay feedback chain (of any software delay/reverb device) to reach that typical "shimmer" vibe sound.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


>




At this point... im eager to see YOUR videos. You'd get a nice following imo.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 19, 2022)

khollister said:


> While the Hall and Plate algos are very good on this with really nice tails, I would not really have a reason to pay $200 for that since I have most of the Liquidsonics/Reverb Factory stuff, UAD LX480, LX224 and EMT stuff, an Eventide H9000R and several other reverb plugins. However, the Bloom, Cloud & Chorale algos on the Big Sky are pretty unique and that may justify the cost for me.
> 
> The Strymon sound is unique (like many other reverb algorithms are, e.g. Lexicon) and this plugin seems to be a faithful representation.


It’d be worth someone comparing Reverberate 3 + BigSky IRs (there’s at least one set out there). That combo is less expensive, if less comprehensive. But I know there's at least Bloom and Cloud IRs included.

EDIT: here's a set https://pasttofuturereverbs.gumroad.com/l/VznOl


----------



## khollister (Oct 19, 2022)

So I have wasted way too much time this morning playing with Big Sky, my H900R, Valhalla Massive & Shimmer. The H9000 is an amazing box and I can get some fantastic creative reverbs going (as well as great "straight" reverbs), and the Valhalla stuff is good for the money. However, the Big Sky has a unique sound and effects that aren't obvious to duplicate on the H9000. Of course the H9000 ha a bunch of its own trick ponies you aren't going to get close to with the Strymon.

While $200 isn't quite an impulse buy for me, I am probably going to buy this. I may sell my Night Sky pedal and hope for a Night Sky plugin as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

khollister said:


> While $200 isn't quite an impulse buy for me, I am probably going to buy this. I may sell my Night Sky pedal and hope for a Night Sky plugin as well.


A NightSky Plugin next would be awesome !


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> They need a pricing consultant.


I’ll stick with Blackhole 😂


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

Hi,

OK.. Given I have quite a few HW-Synths that would benefit from the BigSky Plugin, I decided to go for it. 

The price ($199.) was hard to swallow at first, but after thinking about the benefits of having it available in my DAW, and I can use multiple BigSky Plugins in my DAW. That made a lot more attractive, another advantage of the plugin is it is easier to edit the parameters, and see them all in the GUI. Editing the HW-Pedal parameters is not the same, and you don't get an idea lf the values of the parameters in one screen, so I can better program the Plugin than the Pedal to achieve the sound effect I need. 

Looking forward to see them develop the NighSky Plugin next. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 19, 2022)

They just need to go ahead and make plugins of all their pedals.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> I’ll stick with Blackhole 😂


But The BigSky sounds so much better to me.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

So far, Loving the BigSky Plugin, sounds, and looks great


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Malaryjoe (Oct 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK.. Given I have quite a few HW-Synths that would benefit from the BigSky Plugin, I decided to go for it.
> 
> ...


Can you create presets in the plugin and transfer them to the pedal, via nixie perhaps?


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 19, 2022)

I don't really know why people are complaining about the price. For $199 you're getting 12 algorithms - the equivalent of 12 Eventide plugins, which even at their cheapest $29 price would still add up to $348. If this was a Universal Audio plugin, it would probably be at least $299.

When the Lexicon PCM reverb bundle came out it was $1500! An especially bitter pill as they were soon abandoned by the developer and left to decay in their non-retina, non-M1, non-VST3 state.

It will be interesting to see whether Strymon will do sales and discounts now that they are playing in a different field. With their pedals, they were very strict on price maintenance with dealers - not even allowing them to offer free shipping!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 19, 2022)

Spent some good time with the plugin last night. Strymon did an amazing job with capturing the tone, vibe and essence of the world renowned BigSky pedal. The beloved Cloud mode is there in all its heavenly glory too, and of course is an ambient dream. 

As others have said, Strymon has a unique sound, and while you can get to your reverb destination with other plugins, you’re never going to achieve that Strymon BigSky signature sound without this. So if you need that sound, then this plugin will definitely pull that off in spades. 

$200 is a fair price, imo, especially since it’s such a special sound that you can’t find anywhere else, aside from the pedal, obviously.

The GUI is beautifully laid out, and incredibly easy to navigate (much easier than the pedal, actually). 

My only complaint is that they should have included all the presets that are found in the stock pedal. Then again, the pedal has hundreds of presets, so whatever. 

Overall, I’m really happy with the way this turned out. I’ll definitely be pulling the trigger!


----------



## cedricm (Oct 19, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> I don't really know why people are complaining about the price. For $199 you're getting 12 algorithms - the equivalent of 12 Eventide plugins, which even at their cheapest $29 price would still add up to $348. If this was a Universal Audio plugin, it would probably be at least $299.
> 
> When the Lexicon PCM reverb bundle came out it was $1500! An especially bitter pill as they were soon abandoned by the developer and left to decay in their non-retina, non-M1, non-VST3 state.
> 
> It will be interesting to see whether Strymon will do sales and discounts now that they are playing in a different field. With their pedals, they were very strict on price maintenance with dealers - not even allowing them to offer free shipping!


Many reasons why people may balk at the price:
- Those considering it probably already have many algorithms already, such as Room, Hall, Plate, Spring and more, and are only interested in the more creative options that makes this plugin unique;
- There are a lot of quality reverbs at or below this price;
- There are many free high quality reverbs available;
- Apparently, it's not even true stereo;
- Customers who already have the pedal.
I'm not saying it isn't worth its price, only that it may justifiably not be for some people.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 19, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> My only complaint is that they should have included all the presets that are found in the stock pedal. Then again, the pedal has hundreds of presets, so whatever.


You can actually drag and drop .syx presets onto the UI and they will save in the User Presets folder.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 19, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> You can actually drag and drop .syx presets onto the UI and they will save in the User Presets folder.


Oh, good to know!


----------



## Technostica (Oct 19, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> My only complaint is that they should have included all the presets that are found in the stock pedal. Then again, the pedal has hundreds of presets, so whatever.


How many does it come with?
How many of the 300 presets in the pedal are actually set at the factory though?
My impression is that it has the ability to save 300 presets, so it's as much about having space for user presets.

I was originally surprised by the price but it does have a lot of algorithms in there.
They call it a reverb which made me wonder just how much you can get from it, but probably a lot more than I thought.
One to demo some time in 2027 when I have finished going through the H9 Suite.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 19, 2022)

Technostica said:


> How many does it come with?
> How many of the 300 presets in the pedal are actually set at the factory though?
> My impression is that it has the ability to save 300 presets, so it's as much about having space for user presets.
> 
> ...


I’d have to check, but I recall the pedal coming equipped with 300 factory presets.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 19, 2022)

Some free presets here. You can just drag and drop them onto the plugin.

Does anyone have an .syx of the hardware factory presets? I sold my pedal a few years ago and can't seem to find a backup of them.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 19, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I’d have to check, but I recall the pedal coming equipped with 300 factory presets.


The way they word it makes me think that it probably doesn't have 300 factory presets:

"BigSky gives you the option to instantly save and recall up to 300 of your own presets."


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 19, 2022)

Technostica said:


> The way they word it makes me think that it probably doesn't have 300 factory presets:
> 
> "BigSky gives you the option to instantly save and recall up to 300 of your own presets."


Ok, so the pedal comes with 100 factory presets. They just repeat them multiple times on the pedal, filling up all 300 preset slots.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 19, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Some free presets here. You can just drag and drop them onto the plugin.
> 
> Does anyone have an .syx of the hardware factory presets? I sold my pedal a few years ago and can't seem to find a backup of them.


I sold my pedal as well so that I could get the Flint and El Capistan. Lol


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 19, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I sold my pedal as well so that I could get the Flint and El Capistan. Lol


Me too - I've had 2 Flints, 3 El Caps, 2 Timelines, and almost all the others at some stage. I kept coming back to them! Currently though I have none - all the Strymons got replaced with these...


----------



## cedricm (Oct 19, 2022)

Those examples will be especially interesting for guitarists.
Looks like there may be issues with high CPU usage.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 19, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Me too - I've had 2 Flints, 3 El Caps, 2 Timelines, and almost all the others at some stage. I kept coming back to them! Currently though I have none - all the Strymons got replaced with these...


Some good ones in there! The Immerse MKll is stellar. One of my all time faves.


----------



## klauth (Oct 19, 2022)

is it usable for live playing as in low latency or only to add on already recorded tracks? 
someone knows?


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 19, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Some good ones in there! The Immerse MKll is stellar. One of my all time faves.


It's great for huge sounding lush reverbs. I LOVE the Free the Tone AmbiSpace - the most natural sounding reverb I've heard in a guitar pedal.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 19, 2022)

klauth said:


> is it usable for live playing as in low latency or only to add on already recorded tracks?
> someone knows?


Totally - latency isn't that important for a reverb.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 19, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> It's great for huge sounding lush reverbs. I LOVE the Free the Tone AmbiSpace - the most natural sounding reverb I've heard in a guitar pedal.


I’ve yet to play one myself, but I’ve heard nothing but really good things.


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 19, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Many reasons why people may balk at the price:
> - Those considering it probably already have many algorithms already, such as Room, Hall, Plate, Spring and more, and are only interested in the more creative options that makes this plugin unique;
> - There are a lot of quality reverbs at or below this price;
> - There are many free high quality reverbs available;
> ...


My thoughts exactly, especially the first few. It may cover a lot of ground, but I'm having a hard time imagining someone with no reverbs seeing this as their first and final, all-in-one reverb. And let's not downplay how comprehensive some of the cheaper reverbs are - Seventh Heaven standard is "just" a limited set of Bricasti presets, but what that means in reality is a bunch of versatile rooms, ambiences, halls, and plates. Valhalla "Room" offers an even wider gamut than that, then there's the free Supermassive as I've mentioned in a previous post. Anyone discussing Valhalla Room, Plate, VV, and Shimmer as if they are equivalent to just one of these knob settings in Big Sky is doing them a serious disservice. A little processing going into those and you've got those creative, spacey sounds too! Having said that, as with many pricier products, if this is exactly what you want it's exactly what you want.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

Hi,

I just purchased the Ilya Efimov Duduk library today, also the BigSky reverb, and decided to make a fast experimental track using the BigSky reverb on the Duduk. I wasn't happy with my purchase of the VSL Duduk, and have decided to return it for a refund.

Love the quality of the BigSky reverbs. I haven't spent a lot of time with it yet, but with the little time I spent with it, I'm going to use it a lot. Also loving the Efimov Duduk.  

Here are the BigSky Plugin Reverb settings I used on the Duduk





And .. Here is the experimental Duduk track with BigSky reverb Plugin applied to it :

View attachment DUDUK Dance 2.mp3


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## khollister (Oct 19, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Those examples will be especially interesting for guitarists.
> Looks like there may be issues with high CPU usage.



The reports of CPU issues I've seen are on Windows. On my Mac M1Max, the CPU usage is similar to other reverbs. No issues here


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 20, 2022)

Anybody else find it odd that the displayed knob values go from 0-127 for things like pre-delay (where the range is actually 0 - 1.5s) and Mix, where I'm used to seeing a percentage. It's already caught me out a few times where I thought I was dialing in a 100% mix rather than 100/127ths of a mix! Did they just base it on MIDI values?

If you want say 28ms of pre-delay, you have to do 28/127*100=22 to set it correctly? No wait, that's not right either. If 127=1.5s then 28ms must be *x3+y3+z3=k*... AARGH!!   

The decay knob shows actual time, so I'm scratching my head over this odd UI decision.


----------



## PhilA (Oct 20, 2022)

Decisions Decisions….
$199 for this or $275 for a Specular Tempus hardware second hand…..


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 20, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Anybody else find it odd that the displayed knob values go from 0-127 for things like pre-delay (where the range is actually 0 - 1.5s) and Mix, where I'm used to seeing a percentage. It's already caught me out a few times where I thought I was dialing in a 100% mix rather than 100/127ths of a mix! Did they just base it on MIDI values?
> 
> If you want say 28ms of pre-delay, you have to do 28/127*100=22 to set it correctly? No wait, that's not right either. If 127=1.5s then 28ms must be *x3+y3+z3=k*... AARGH!!
> 
> The decay knob shows actual time, so I'm scratching my head over this odd UI decision.


I came for the lush reverb but stayed for the math


----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 20, 2022)

Well, I've been playing with it a little more and I've also been comparing it to my other reverbs. I re-installed my Valhalla set (all but Room) and had a play with those too. I seem to recollect that I wasn't having too much success for some reason with Valhalla but, oh my!, not sure why but I was most impressed with what I was hearing from all the different algos. So much so it has convinced me to complete the set and purchase Room. 

I also hadn't realised just how many good reverbs and delays I'd got - Altiverb, Adaptiverb, the Eventide H9 set, Fabfilter Pro R... so, as much as I really like the unique BigSky algorithms, I'm going to hold off purchasing it for a while and maybe wait until it goes on sale.


----------



## Release (Oct 20, 2022)

Same here. I really like the Big Sky (I had the pedal) but I'm thankful that I can use what I already have and be perfectly content. The plug-in does sound great though!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Oct 20, 2022)

Had the Pedal twice, but couldn’t integrate it efficiently in some chains,
and always hoped for it as software.

If it sounds 98% like the box, ill buy it.
I have Valhalla Shimmer already but always prefered the pedal.
199 is high, but ok if its what i waited for.


----------



## emid (Oct 20, 2022)

grabauf said:


> I guess, I stay with my cheaper alternative:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also content with this $12 sleeper.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 20, 2022)

Hi,

For our HW-Synths & Pedal FX fans. Here is the Sequential *Prophet 6* Singing some choral music with the help of the BigSky HW Pedal *Chorale effect*.

View attachment Prophet 6 Synrh Chral with BigSky Pedal 2.mp3







Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## khollister (Oct 21, 2022)

Ultimately decided to pass on this for now. I elected to spend my "Plugins I don't really need" budget on the Vienna Suite Pro currently on sale instead - $111 at Best Service. Would still likely go for a NightSky plugin if it appears as it is more unique (just sold my NightSky pedal).


----------



## Banquet (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm really tempted by this as it sounds awesome - although when compared with Blackhole and Valhalla vintage, I think they get me most of the way there for general use... but Bigsky is a joy to use and sounds amazing.

I think $199 is a fair price, but...

What I might have expected to happen in days of yore would be...

Strymon have an into sale for say $149, which is about £120 is UK dosh and I have my 'flappy dizzy' head on and buy it.

But what has actually happened...

Strymon have no intro sale and aren't selling outside US... Thormann are selling, but are adding VAT to get us to 239 euros... The pound is so low that is probably gonna be £250. And with that my 'flappy dizzy' head fell off and got replaced by my 'the wife will kill me' head, as it's effectively twice as much now.

So, unless I get really really weak (does happen!) then I think I'll have to put this on the back-burner and look at again if Strymon have a sale and the pound recovers a bit.


----------



## rezoneight (Oct 21, 2022)

GtrString said:


> Well, I was never a fan of their pedals for guitar. The ones I've had, I've flipped. I doubt their plugins can compete with something like Valhalla and others.


Where do folks come up with this stuff? So you didn't like it therefore it can't compete with anything? Sure man, the DSP pros at Strymon just don't know what they're doing. Lordy.

No, it's just that it wasn't for you. The stuff that BigSky is known for isn't available anywhere else, Valhalla or otherwise. If you want that sound you pay $199. If not then don't.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 21, 2022)

rezoneight said:


> Where do folks come up with this stuff? So you didn't like it therefore it can't compete with anything? Sure man, the DSP pros at Strymon just don't know what they're doing. Lordy.
> 
> No, it's just that it wasn't for you. The stuff that BigSky is known for isn't available anywhere else, Valhalla or otherwise. If you want that sound you pay $199. If not then don't.


Well, I don’t work for Strymon and have zero stake in it. So it must be allowed to debate the quality and the pricing. Conpared to something like Audiority Xenoverb for example

We tend to discuss plugins like you should get all your sound from just one plugin, but if you combine plugins on your fx channel, you can easily blow any plugin out of the water with creative combinations no one have thought of before, with much simpler and more cost effective tools, and that you wont hear in the other 100.000 tracks that will be uploaded that day.









XenoVerb - Creative Multi Reverb Plugin (VST, AU, AAX)


XenoVerb is a versatile reverb processor featuring both classic and creative reverb algorithms, with a wide range of sonic possibilities and an easy interface.




www.audiority.com


----------



## rezoneight (Oct 21, 2022)

I don't work for Strymon either. I just like the two pedals I own (BigSky being one of them).

You seem to have used the word "debate" vs "share my opinion". "quality of reverb" is, for the most part, totally subjective and opinion. You've formed yours which is fine, you don't like it. That does not make anything debatable, its just your opinion.

Price isn't debatable without more context. $199 is a bargain compared to buying the hardware. For many it will also be far more convenient than working a pedal into their setup.

I mean yeah you can like it or not like it but that isn't anything related to "debate". They set the price, you either pay it or you don't. You have no idea what factors made them set the price at $199. Its a 12 algorithm reverb unit widely respected with many users. Do you really expect they're going to price it like a one algorithm VST like Valhalla Shimmer? Or Eventide Blackhole? If you simply divide the price by number of algorithms it comes out to about $17 per. Far cheaper than the Valhalla offering.

None of this of course makes it "inferior". Its a plugin offering by a seasoned DSP company. Whether you like the sound or not is a different story. I dont like Black Rooster's new Space Echo plugin but I'd not go so far as to say its inferior to AudioThing's or Arturia's. I simply don't care for it.


----------



## Nadav (Oct 21, 2022)

rezoneight said:


> I don't work for Strymon either. I just like the two pedals I own (BigSky being one of them).
> 
> You seem to have used the word "debate" vs "share my opinion". "quality of reverb" is, for the most part, totally subjective and opinion. You've formed yours which is fine, you don't like it. That does not make anything debatable, its just your opinion.
> 
> ...


It's overpriced. If you want to go by algorithms VintageVerb alone has 19.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Oct 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased the Ilya Efimov Duduk library today, also the BigSky reverb, and decided to make a fast experimental track using the BigSky reverb on the Duduk. I wasn't happy with my purchase of the VSL Duduk, and have decided to return it for a refund.
> 
> ...


Nice duduk sound and overall atmoshpere. However, this bluish 8-knobs UI still smells like 28$ to me and could not do anything about it. 
If hardware box would have run it on its own DSP or to be used like controller for plug-in then it would be something I would consider an interesting move within overly saturate market as anyone and his brother have mentioned already.


----------



## rezoneight (Oct 21, 2022)

Nadav said:


> It's overpriced. If you want to go by algorithms VintageVerb alone has 19.


Its overpriced to you. The market will determine ultimately if its overpriced. If so they'll correct.

VintageVerb doesn't have BigSky Cloud for example. How would you suggest one go about getting that without paying for the plugin? What happens if I want Valhalla Shimmer? Its not in VintageVerb. Oh yeah, thats another $50. So now I've paid $100.

For the record I own all of Valhalla's plugins. Love them all. Own several other reverbs as well (FabFilter for example). None of them have Cloud.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 21, 2022)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> Nice duduk sound and overall atmoshpere. However, this bluish 8-knobs UI still smells like 28$ to me and could not do anything about it.
> If hardware box would have run it on its own DSP or to be used like controller for plug-in then it would be something I would consider an interesting move within overly saturate market as anyone and his brother have mentioned already.


Thanks.

I have no complaints about the Knobs. Not sure what bothers you about them. It's just like using any other FX Plugin. You can link them to your controller via your DAW if your DAW offers this feature. I can easily do it in Studio One Pro 6.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Nadav (Oct 21, 2022)

rezoneight said:


> Its overpriced to you. The market will determine ultimately if its overpriced. If so they'll correct.
> 
> VintageVerb doesn't have BigSky Cloud for example. How would you suggest one go about getting that without paying for the plugin? What happens if I want Valhalla Shimmer? Its not in VintageVerb. Oh yeah, thats another $50. So now I've paid $100.
> 
> For the record I own all of Valhalla's plugins. Love them all. Own several other reverbs as well (FabFilter for example). None of them have Cloud.


I would suggest one go without, but if it's something you want then its worth it to you I won't argue with that. But I do think they priced out a lot of people.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Oct 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have no complaints about the Knobs. Not sure what bothers you about them. It's just like using any other FX Plugin. You can link them to your controller via your DAW if your DAW offers this feature. I can easily do it in Studio One Pro 6.
> 
> ...


I mean this very generic 8-knob UI kind of looks cheap to me - no extra controls or additional UI elements. If it would not have Big Sky or Strymon label on it - I would never ever spend 30 msec looking at it.
On the other hand, this is example of lush and feature-rich UI:


https://www.liquidsonics.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/3D-Display-CR-Header-7c.jpg


At the end you get what you are paying for: control, sound or brand (or any combination from the aformentioned).
Also I promise it would be the last price related comment from my side - but it priced at 239€ here in local European dealer, and for that price alone I could get Sonsig Rev-A, HD Cart and Vintage Verb (may be something should be on sale) and would be covered with colourful reverbs for years.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 21, 2022)

If there are owners of Komplete in this thread wishing they had a "clouds-like" verby wash plugin, don't forget about Replika. Specifically, the "soft clouds" preset.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 21, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> If there are owners of Komplete in this thread wishing they had a "clouds-like" verby wash plugin, don't forget about Replika. Specifically, the "soft clouds" preset.


Hi @Jdiggity1 ,

Thanks. 

That's interesting, I just updated some NI plugins yesterday via NA. Which included Replica, and Replica XT. I never used them, so I will check them out as you recommended.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 21, 2022)

I personally would love nothing more than for Strymon gear to be cheaper, but they’ve never cared about pricing people out, as they’re well aware of their prestigious status, popularity, and crazy high demand for their pedals.

And If you’re from the guitar/keyboard/pedal world, you completely understand that Strymon is synonymous with luxury, as they make high end pedals with gorgeous sounds that are unique to them.

People drop nearly $500 on the BigSky just for the Cloud algorithm alone. That’s how desirable this pedal is.

I’m quite sure Strymon is well aware of their popularity, and have taken it into consideration with the price of their plugin, regardless of their plugin competition, which I’m sure they’re also well aware of.

But is this plugin really overpriced?

I think that’s entirely left up to the individual to decide. I personally don’t take issue with the price (even though an intro price would have been appreciated). I’m quite familiar with the BigSky sound and know that I can’t achieve the same tone with other plugins.

Same with the pedal. There’s plenty of reverb pedals out there that will get me in the same ballpark for cheaper, but will it provide _that_ BigSky sound? The answer is a fat, resounding NO!

So if you don’t think the plugin is worth $200, then cool. I can respect that. Stick to Valhalla, or whatever else. Just know that you aren’t going to achieve the same legendary and renowned tone that the BigSky is so highly praised for. 

But for people like me who know and adore the BigSky sound, $200 is more than fair.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 21, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> And If you’re from the guitar/keyboard/pedal world, you completely understand that Strymon is synonymous with luxury, as they make high end pedals with gorgeous sounds that are unique to them.


I think that was certainly true when they started out. Every new release was met with excitement and adulation. Pedals held their value (and even appreciated) like no other. I gladly bought them all!

But that was over a decade ago and they seemed to plateau and run out of ideas after the Mobius. Shortly after, their founder left and started Meris instead - I think the cool ideas went with him. I've been lukewarm on all the Strymon releases since then, which have largely been a rehash of existing tech (6 variants of delay - Brigadier, El Capistan, Dig, Deco, Timeline, Volante | 4 variants of reverb - Blue Sky, Flint, Big Sky, Night Sky...). The new v2 pedals aren't much of a step forward either, even though they are now priced almost as high as an H9 core.

I think the Strymon range has been overtaken by other companies (like Meris, Chase Bliss, Free the Tone etc) who have much better algos and UIs. There's really nothing in their range that I would pick over other alternatives. The Meris LVX for example is light years ahead of the Timeline.

Side note - guitarists, who probably make up the bulk of Strymon customers, generally aren't a very discerning lot when it comes to reverb. The majority are running into a mono guitar cab in a room at home or a noisy stage, which are not exactly Hi-Fi environments! Consequently many even seem to think the godawful Boss RV5 is the bee's knees.  Although the BigSky pedal is fine in that scenario, if you compare the plugin to most current quality reverbs in a studio context, which is where their competition now is, it really doesn't match up.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 21, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> I think that was certainly true when they started out. Every new release was met with excitement and adulation. Pedals held their value (and even appreciated) like no other. I gladly bought them all!
> 
> But that was over a decade ago and they seemed to plateau and run out of ideas after the Mobius. Shortly after, their founder left and started Meris instead - I think the cool ideas went with him. I've been lukewarm on all the Strymon releases since then, which have largely been a rehash of existing tech (6 variants of delay - Brigadier, El Capistan, Dig, Deco, Timeline, Volante | 4 variants of reverb - Blue Sky, Flint, Big Sky, Night Sky...). The new v2 pedals aren't much of a step forward either, even though they are now priced almost as high as an H9 core.
> 
> ...


Nah.

Strymon is still crazy popular. Their retail prices haven’t fluctuated and resell value is incredibly strong, reflecting the real demand that still exists.

Regarding Meris, the LVX _just _came out, and is probably their only pedal that is anything “light years” ahead of Strymon’s tech. It’s definitely a new and exciting way of doing things, but ironically is also somewhat of a rehash of their existing pedal sounds. 

As for the rest of the pedals from Meris, I never cared much for them (aside from the Polymoon, which is bloody awesome).

I personally thought the Mercury7 was a harsh and metallic sounding reverb. Great for weird, spacey sounds, but an ultimate fail for lush and beautiful sounding reverb that’s useful in most scenarios. Not even comparable to the BigSky.

I also despise the way Meris has their pedals laid out. The secondary knob feature is a major pain in the ass! You’re constantly having to look at the manual to see what the secondary features are. Such an archaic and ineffecient way to navigate a pedal. It’s frustrating at best. Seems like they would have learned from Strymon’s mistake, lol! But it’s even worse with Meris, as their pedals are generally more complex.

The thing with Strymon is that they haven’t had much reason to deviate from their original recipe (though a Timeline 2 is long overdue, lol!) They made pedals that became classics that easily hold their own to this day. I’ve yet to find anything that can replace the BigSky (or the El Cap, for that matter), and I have a sneaking suspicion that I’m not the only one. People love and adore them and will continue to do so.

Their recent releases have also been a great success (well, aside from the Mobius lol), despite your lack of enthusiasm for them. But pedals like the Volante are a huge step forward for vintage multi head delays, and pedal companies like Meris have nothing to even compare it to. Other Strymon pedals like the DIG are pure magic, especially with that golden ratio. 

Overall, Strymon has already established themselves as some of the top leaders in the pedal industry, and I highly doubt that’s going to change any time soon, especially since their pedals are still fetching premium prices. The demand is alive and well, and they’re still regarded as a high end pedal company with some of the best pedals ever made.

Regardless, none (or most) of this isn’t even relative to my main point, which is that the BigSky is regarded as one of the most beloved reverb pedals in existence, and if you love and adore that legendary sound, then $200 might be totally worth the price to have it in plugin format.

Finally, I couldn’t disagree with you more that the BigSky plugin doesn’t match up in today’s studio context, because I just threw Valhalla in the back seat. Wait, no. Valhalla isn’t even in the car anymore.


----------



## khollister (Oct 22, 2022)

I actually like Big Sky (may yet buy it before the demo expires - I keep waffling) and don't have a huge issue with price. But I decided to play with Blackhole this morning to see if I could get close to the Big Sky Perfect (Cloud) preset. While the Strymon version still has the house sound, I got reasonably close on Blackhole. The trick is to play with higher settings of Feedback, Resonance and HighEnd EQ:


----------



## khollister (Oct 22, 2022)

While everyone talks about Cloud mode on the Strymon, I am finding the Shimmer mode is actually a lot more difficult to emulate with either ShimmerVerb or Valhalla Shimmer. The harmonic structure is very different on the Strymon and the Input/Regen/Input+Regen modes make for very unique variations.

And the Chorale mode on the Big Sky is something I have no idea how to create without some really in-depth H9000 programming possibly (not a plugin, of course)


----------



## easyrider (Oct 22, 2022)

comparison with Valhalla shimmer here @6.30


----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 22, 2022)

Oh Bumsicles!!! Stuck my BigSky trial on a piano track in a current project and it sounded great. Tried to emulate it with my existing reverbs - got close but they weren't quite doing the trick. So, after having said I was going to wait it out, I've caved in and bought it.

Ah well! Always fancied getting the pedal but now I've got the plugin. Pretty sure I won't regret it.


----------



## khollister (Oct 22, 2022)

easyrider said:


> comparison with Valhalla shimmer here @6.30



Didn't try to look at the knob settings on screen, but at first blush the Valhalla version sounds like it has higher mix and/or decay time settings so not really an accurate comparison of the algorithms.

Here is a quick comparison of Big Sky Shimmer and Valhalla Shimmer with the settings arrived at for a similar sound. Big Sky first, then Valhalla. This way closer than I got with 10 minutes of playing with Eventide ShimmerVerb.


----------



## rezoneight (Oct 23, 2022)

Nadav said:


> I would suggest one go without, but if it's something you want then its worth it to you I won't argue with that. But I do think they priced out a lot of people.


They may have. They might not care  They still charge top dollar for the hardware. For me personally I'm not sure if I'll be buying the VST. I have the pedal. I'm more interested in the Mooferfoofer VSTs (which funny enough people are also saying is overpriced at the intro pricing of $149 for 7 modules...). Mike Fox was right, the pedals still get a premium used. I bought mine on Reverb in mint condition with the box, etc. Was cheaper than new but not much.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 24, 2022)

rezoneight said:


> Price isn't debatable without more context.


I agree with this part. So what does the pedals cost.. Eventide Blackhole pedal is around 300$ Big sky is around 500$ - Blackhole plugin is.. 30$ Big sky plugin is 200$

So the Eventide plugin is 10 times cheaper than the pedal
The Big sky is 2.5 times cheaper

The context of digital is that you have zero production costs once it’s done, just a little maintenance of the algos. And you can resell this code forever without much fluctuation in production costs, so you would make money selling it for 20$.

Thats context.



rezoneight said:


> $199 is a bargain compared to buying the hardware. For many it will also be far more convenient than working a pedal into their setup.


Its not really a bargain, no. Ok, you pay for the conveniance. Makes sense.

I get sick of those shimmer tricks soon enough, and hardly ever use it, so just think this is way overpriced, but perhaps just a service then for already convinced Strymon fans. It does seem you have no problem with it, and even want to deb…

Well, since it’s not a debate, I guess this can just stand alone as my comment then.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 24, 2022)

What happens a lot with new product introductions is a marketing strategy called price skimming. First sell it for a higher price and maximize gross margin by selling to early adopters who are willing to buy it for that high price. Then gradual price lowering (through sales) to sell more copies to people at various points along the demand curve. It’s a tried and succesful strategy. A comparison to the Blackhole price is a bit flawed, since that plugin has been around longer. And the current cheap Eventide (sales) prices are relatively new; a couple of years ago many of us were willing to pay a multitude of 30 bucks to get our hands on it.

All of this of course regardless of the (very valid) sense that this plugin may be overpriced, which can’t really be debated anyway - as it is a highly personal and subjective thing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 24, 2022)

Btw, for those wondering how to get Joey Sturgis Tones Sky Box plugin for 12 bucks:


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 24, 2022)

Why do so many threads derail into people complaining, arguing, pontificating, and trying to prove each other wrong etc...

I know I can just ignore, but many times I'm interested in the actual original post. A new reverb from Strymon in this case, but inevitably it gets sidelined with a few people who are hell bent on proving their point of view on things that are either off topic or kinda on topic or related, but not really central to the OP. Most popular is marketing, pricing, outrage at pricing, whining about customer loyalty etc. I'm not saying these things shouldn't be discussed at all and depending on the post they could be relevant or helpful, but when a thread about a reverb release becomes ANOTHER long winded discussion about marketing, other companies pricing, sale schedules etc, it just becomes the same exact thread as all the others. It is so boring! 

I know, if I don't like it, move along.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 24, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> Why do so many threads derail into people complaining, arguing, pontificating, and trying to prove each other wrong etc...
> 
> I know I can just ignore, but many times I'm interested in the actual original post. A new reverb from Strymon in this case, but inevitably it gets sidelined with a few people who are hell bent on proving their point of view on things that are either off topic or kinda on topic or related, but not really central to the OP. Most popular is marketing, pricing, outrage at pricing, whining about customer loyalty etc. I'm not saying these things shouldn't be discussed at all and depending on the post they could be relevant or helpful, but when a thread about a reverb release becomes ANOTHER long winded discussion about marketing, other companies pricing, sale schedules etc, it just becomes the same exact thread as all the others. It is so boring!
> 
> I know, if I don't like it, move along.


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


>


I agree with this. That's why I said I know I can (and should) just move along, but it's frustrating cause I like this place (which happens to be on the internet) and seeing the all too often petty, ego driven, sometimes feigned outrage within a post about a new plugin just gets plain repetitive and boring. And now I suppose I am guilty of going off topic and complaining about this... So again, I hear you.

I should and often do just ignore the off topic side shows that develop. Obviously that is the best approach, but sometimes I just gotta say....

Anyway - I'm pretty intrigued with the Big Sky demos and walkthroughs. I'm gonna download the demo and check it out for myself this week.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 24, 2022)

Quite some non-linear opinions here which seem to echo in a nice chorale. I hope the room clears up and that the shimmering clouds slowly drift away again.

(Really digging the plugin btw. Just ran LASS 3 through it, just lovely)


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Jdiggity1 ,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> That's interesting, I just updated some NI plugins yesterday via NA. Which included Replica, and Replica XT. I never used them, so I will check them out as you recommended.


Replika/XT on Diffusion mode is indeed beautiful.


----------



## rezoneight (Oct 24, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> Why do so many threads derail into people complaining, arguing, pontificating, and trying to prove each other wrong etc...
> 
> I know I can just ignore, but many times I'm interested in the actual original post. A new reverb from Strymon in this case, but inevitably it gets sidelined with a few people who are hell bent on proving their point of view on things that are either off topic or kinda on topic or related, but not really central to the OP. Most popular is marketing, pricing, outrage at pricing, whining about customer loyalty etc. I'm not saying these things shouldn't be discussed at all and depending on the post they could be relevant or helpful, but when a thread about a reverb release becomes ANOTHER long winded discussion about marketing, other companies pricing, sale schedules etc, it just becomes the same exact thread as all the others. It is so boring!
> 
> I know, if I don't like it, move along.


With you and I'm guilty of doing what you're describing here. What I get tired of is the "well this sucks. I havent tried it but it cant possibly be good AND its overpriced!" type posts. Triggers me because its nonsense...Strymon know what they're doing DSP-wise, and it's a hell of a lot cheaper than the pedal. If the sound isnt for you (try the 7 day trial!) then don't buy it. If the price isn't for you then don't buy it. But please, stop with the other nonsense. All I will say as to not derail further.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 24, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I agree with this part. So what does the pedals cost.. Eventide Blackhole pedal is around 300$ Big sky is around 500$ - Blackhole plugin is.. 30$ Big sky plugin is 200$
> 
> So the Eventide plugin is 10 times cheaper than the pedal
> The Big sky is 2.5 times cheaper
> ...


Not exactly a fair comparison here.

Eventide sells their Blackhole plugin for $199 (same with Sweetwater). Any cheaper price is going through a third party website. So it’s kinda funny to see people bitch about the $199 price tag of the BigSky plugin when Eventide charges the same amount for their Blackhole plugin, especially when it’s just a single algorithm of the Space pedal. You aren’t getting all the other reverb modes from the Space pedal with the Blackhole plugin, whereas the BigSky plugin offers ALL the modes from the pedal.

I also don’t think you’re comparing the pedals fairly either.

Again, the Blackhole pedal is based off a single algorithm from the Space pedal, which is basically the BigSky’s direct competitor, so comparing the Blackhole pedal to the BigSky pedal doesn’t make much sense in this context.

Sure, you can technically get the Blackhole plugin for a lot cheaper than the BigSky plugin, however they aren’t anywhere near to being the same thing, and the BigSky is a hell of a lot more than just a “shimmer trick”.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Btw, for those wondering how to get Joey Sturgis Tones Sky Box plugin for 12 bucks:


yeah, that didn't work for me, bummer...


----------



## GtrString (Oct 25, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Not exactly a fair comparison here.
> 
> Eventide sells their Blackhole plugin for $199 (same with Sweetwater). Any cheaper price is going through a third party website. So it’s kinda funny to see people bitch about the $199 price tag of the BigSky plugin when Eventide charges the same amount for their Blackhole plugin, especially when it’s just a single algorithm of the Space pedal. You aren’t getting all the other reverb modes from the Space pedal with the Blackhole plugin, whereas the BigSky plugin offers ALL the modes from the pedal.
> 
> ...


Well, that's actually good news, as we can hope for a better price with a third party website then. I focused on the shimmer as that seems to be what sets the Big Sky apart in particular. Both pedals are software algorithms packed into a hardware enclosure though, so I do not quite agree it's not a fair comparison. We seem to focus on different aspects, and I don't see this is as unique as maybe you do, not do I have the hardware and want it as a plugin for that reason.

If we compare the Big Sky head to head with the Audiority Xenoverb plugin at 40€, which is a perfectly comparable plugin in both sound and functionality, the price also does also seem very steep, which is why I get a feeling this is mainly for the guitarists already a fan of the Big Sky.

But I digress, I don't get to set the prices, however I get to choose to pay them, so for me it's a pass. Half off it would get on the maybe list, if it does more than shimmer well..


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 25, 2022)

I am really tempted to buy this for the Chorale reverb


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 25, 2022)

GtrString said:


> Well, that's actually good news, as we can hope for a better price with a third party website then. I focused on the shimmer as that seems to be what sets the Big Sky apart in particular. Both pedals are software algorithms packed into a hardware enclosure though, so I do not quite agree it's not a fair comparison. We seem to focus on different aspects, and I don't see this is as unique as maybe you do, not do I have the hardware and want it as a plugin for that reason.
> 
> If we compare the Big Sky head to head with the Audiority Xenoverb plugin at 40€, which is a perfectly comparable plugin in both sound and functionality, the price also does also seem very steep, which is why I get a feeling this is mainly for the guitarists already a fan of the Big Sky.
> 
> But I digress, I don't get to set the prices, however I get to choose to pay them, so for me it's a pass. Half off it would get on the maybe list, if it does more than shimmer well..


All effect pedals are algorithms packed into a hardware enclosure though, so you can’t just clump them together and draw price comparisons based off that alone. The Blackhole pedal isn’t even in the same league as the BigSky, which is why it’s almost half the price. It’s like buying a single patch from a sample library vs the entire library. The comparison just doesn’t make any sense. 

And theres a lot of things that set the BigSky apart, not just the shimmer (it’s not even my favorite shimmer, tbh). I know a lot of people who buy the pedal just for the Cloud mode alone. 

I do agree that the BigSky plugin is probably going to appeal mostly to people who are already fans of the pedal, whether that be guitarists, keyboardists, etc. But i also think it’s going to appeal to people who eventually realize the significance of the BigSky’s signature tone. 

The only reason why I’m pushing so hard on this is because I’ve done countless hours of A/B tests with just about every reverb pedal out there, and the BigSky always came out on top for me. I also have most (if not all) the other reverb plugins mentioned in this thread, and none of them have been worthy replacements for the BigSky, so I definitely don’t mind paying the price for it. 

But hey, to each their own.


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 25, 2022)

The pedal has some specific utility that a plugin doesn't have which somewhat makes it worth a premium. The plugin doesn't have that.

It is kinda hard to justify since there are really high quality special effect plugin reverbs that are much cheaper.

I wouldn't pay more than $50 bucks for it, but it's cool with me if people will pay more for it. If it's got some magical thing about it that nothing else can do maybe it's worth it. Not saying I believe that but some believe it.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 25, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Not exactly a fair comparison here.
> 
> Eventide sells their Blackhole plugin for $199 (same with Sweetwater). Any cheaper price is going through a third party website. So it’s kinda funny to see people bitch about the $199 price tag of the BigSky plugin when Eventide charges the same amount for their Blackhole plugin, especially when it’s just a single algorithm of the Space pedal. You aren’t getting all the other reverb modes from the Space pedal with the Blackhole plugin, whereas the BigSky plugin offers ALL the modes from the pedal.
> 
> ...


A more meaningful comparison might be the Eventide H9 Suite which is a bundle of 11 plugins.
Don't know about the full price, but it is regularly on sale for $200 (last week) or less and can be bought used for nearer $150.
They do cover different ground, but it seems a fairer comparison.
Do Strymon allow transfers, as that changes the financial comparison?

BigSky has the advantage of being more compact, being a single plug-in.
The H9 Suite offers a wider range of tools but they are split over 11 plug-ins.
Having a single plug-in that covers a lot of bases is appealing to me.
Not $200 appealing, at least not right now.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 25, 2022)

Technostica said:


> A more meaningful comparison might be the Eventide H9 Suite which is a bundle of 11 plugins.
> Don't know about the full price, but it is regularly on sale for $200 (last week) or less and can be bought used for nearer $150.
> They do cover different ground, but it seems a fairer comparison.
> Do Strymon allow transfers, as that changes the financial comparison?
> ...


Eventide sells their H9 plugin suite for $499, and it’s a lot more than just reverb, so probably not a fair comparison either. 

An actual fair comparison would be an Eventide Space plugin (which doesn’t exist), as the pedal is one of the BigSky’s main competitors.

But if Eventide did that, I’m sure it would sell for more than $199, since the Blackhole plugin alone sells for that much.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 25, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> *But hey, to each their own.*


That's the point.
You're perfectly entitled to believe $199 is a decent price, or even the deal of the century, for a more than 10 year old collection of reverb algorithms.
All I can say is that I'd be at best interested to 3 or 4 or them, and therefore, the price is a deterrent to me.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 25, 2022)

cedricm said:


> That's the point.
> You're perfectly entitled to believe $199 is a decent price, or even the deal of the century, for a more than 10 year old collection of reverb algorithms.
> All I can say is that I'd be at best interested to 3 or 4 or them, and therefore, the price is a deterrent to me.


Yup. That’s what I’ve been saying all along. If you think it’s the worth price, cool. If not, cool.

But that doesn’t excuse some of the lopsided comparisons that have been made in this thread.

And has it really been over 10 years already? Well, that oughta tell you something about the BigSky then, still fetching premium prices and all.

Some things just age really, really well.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 25, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Eventide sells their H9 plugin suite for $499, and it’s a lot more than just reverb, so probably not a fair comparison either.
> 
> An actual fair comparison would be an Eventide Space plugin (which doesn’t exist), as the pedal is one of the BigSky’s main competitors.
> 
> But if Eventide did that, I’m sure it would sell for more than $199, since the Blackhole plugin alone sells for that much.


My focus was real world pricing.
Quoting the full price on here might get you banned! 
The H9 covers more bases, but not an issue if it’s competitive where it counts.
Also, people tend not to complain when they get more for less money, provided it covers the initial focus.
That is subjective of course.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 25, 2022)

Technostica said:


> My focus was real world pricing.
> Quoting the full price on here might get you banned!
> The H9 covers more bases, but not an issue if its competitive where it counts.
> Also, people tend not to complain when they get more for less money, provided it covers the initial focus.
> That is subjective of course.


But I think that’s part of the problem going on here.

People keep repeating how much cheaper other plugins (like the Blackhole) are, completely ignoring what the developers themselves are charging, and using third party websites, sale prices, and re-sale prices as the basis to judge the price of the BigSky, acting as if Strymon has done the unthinkable, when Eventide themselves are charging just as much for a single algorithm.

The BigSky plugin _just_ came out, so of course we’re not going to see any 3rd party or sale prices soon, yet that’s what people are expecting.

Regardless, I totally get the point. If someone just wants a generic plugin that can do something like a shimmer, or a huge, ambient type of reverb, and doesn’t care about the specific tone, there are definitely much cheaper options out there than the BigSky.

Not all bottles of wine cost or taste the same, but they’ll all get you fu$&ed up.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 25, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> But I think that’s part of the problem going on here.
> 
> People keep repeating how much cheaper other plugins (like the Blackhole) are, completely ignoring what the developers themselves are charging, and using third party websites, sale prices, and re-sale prices as the basis to judge the price of the BigSky, acting as if Strymon has done the unthinkable, when Eventide themselves are charging just as much for a single algorithm.
> 
> ...


I would have to demo it to know its true value to me.
It has a premium price but I don’t see it as excessive.
But when looking at the price alone, I have no interest in what the manufacturer list as the regular price as I focus on the current real world pricing.
The same goes for Izotope and any other company.
It puts Strymon at a disadvantage currently but that might change.


----------



## Nadav (Oct 25, 2022)

The full price is not the real price of a plugin. The real price is the sale price and this one will be no different. We will soon see deep cuts and with them the “I paid full price and don’t regret it” comments.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 25, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I would have to demo it to know its true value to me.
> It has a premium price but I don’t see it as excessive.
> But when looking at the price alone, I have no interest in what the manufacturer list as the regular price as I focus on the current real world pricing.
> The same goes for Izotope and any other company.
> It puts Strymon at a disadvantage currently but that might change.


I get that, but “real world” prices can vary greatly, which is why it isn’t always helpful when people try to use the cheapest price as a benchmark to compare to more expensive products.

The Blackhole plugin is listed at $199, yet has sold for as low as $30 through other websites. Now here we are expecting other developers/manufacturers to do the same. That’s the disconnect, and it’s an even bigger disconnect with companies like Strymon.

Maybe if this were some up and coming developer that no one has ever heard of, but Strymon is one of the most respected leaders in the pedal industry, and they’ve never cared about pricing people out. They know what people are willing to pay for their gear, and they haven’t faltered once.

They also aren’t in a financial situation where they need to make money off this plugin. So I’ll be heavily surprised if we see any significant deals anytime soon.


----------



## rezoneight (Oct 26, 2022)

Nadav said:


> The full price is not the real price of a plugin. The real price is the sale price and this one will be no different. We will soon see deep cuts and with them the “I paid full price and don’t regret it” comments.


Or we may not see deep price cuts. It may stay $199 forever. 

And honestly, at this point in my life, when I buy something, full price or otherwise, I don't regret it. At the moment I've decided to buy something I've determined that the price I'm paying is worth it to me. What I do regret is if I buy something and end up not using it, but that regret happens whether its $25 or $200.


----------



## Nadav (Oct 26, 2022)

rezoneight said:


> Or we may not see deep price cuts. It may stay $199 forever.
> 
> And honestly, at this point in my life, when I buy something, full price or otherwise, I don't regret it. At the moment I've decided to buy something I've determined that the price I'm paying is worth it to me. What I do regret is if I buy something and end up not using it, but that regret happens whether its $25 or $200.


This has got to be the most minimal effort maximum profit business ever. The UI couldn’t have taken more then one programer and one month to complete. The margins are just insane. I need to change careers. Take eventide for example, they are selling their plugins for as high a prices as this for those that can’t wait, then do sales for those that can wait, then sell through 3rd party for even deeper cuts for those that have GAS and then sell it at bottom prices through forums in the shape of NFR promo codes for those that can’t afford it. So much money out of algorithms from the seventies that you can probably find in a google search.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 26, 2022)

My trial ended and I'm already missing it....

heck

For once I'm thankful that there's no intro pricing since I won't have to worry about missing out on a deal
We'll likely meet again after Black Friday season


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 26, 2022)

AMBi said:


> My trial ended and I'm already missing it....
> 
> heck
> 
> ...


Same here AMBi and I have the guitar pedal.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased the Ilya Efimov Duduk library today, also the BigSky reverb, and decided to make a fast experimental track using the BigSky reverb on the Duduk. I wasn't happy with my purchase of the VSL Duduk, and have decided to return it for a refund.
> 
> ...


Very nice! What's the percussion?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 27, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Very nice! What's the percussion?


Thanks. 

Take a guess.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Take a guess.


HZ Percussion.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 27, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> HZ Percussion.


Nope.


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 28, 2022)

got to try BigSky on vocals, piano, harp, drums, synth. Some really great presets for almost any source.


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 10, 2022)

i downloaded the trial and tried it on guitar and wasn't too impressed. Then I tried it on some synths, and wow! It sounds awesome. Damnit, now I have to buy it.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 10, 2022)

There is NO substitute lol 😆


----------

